# Manns Waker = AMAZING RESULTS!



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

not sure if its because the spawn is winding down and the fish are hungry. Or the phase of the moon. Or the weather. Or just plain good fortune.

But...

I picked up a Manns wakebait called a Waker at dicks on monday. Its a bulky crankbait that runs only one about 1 inch deep. It also has a nice single knocker style rattle with a low frequency.

I took it straight over to my local ponds where the fish have seen it all. I fished 3 different ponds from 11:00 to 1 with a good wind and overcast skies. In every single pond the Bass were falling all over themselves to grab this thing. The bigger fish were smashing it too. Landed 4 18 inchers and one 19. I was using the one with a yellow belly and a red and black back with some tiger stripes.

This lure was just an absolute blast to fish. It fishes kindof like a buzzbait or buzzfrog that allows you to do a fast, slow or medium retreive and add stops and hiccups to trigger strikes. The fish seemed to like it best at a medium speed with a slight half second pause every 2 feet. They wanted it so bad I had several fish miss the bait and then just come crashing across the top of the water to get it a second and sometimes even third time. usually with a buzzbait its hard to get a short striker to hit again. No trouble there on this particular day.

So then was it a fluke?

Today under sunny skies around 11 am I went around my dads pond that has a good number of bass in it. But they are hardly kamikazies but, you can usually catch a few. Well long story short the fish liked it so well that I quickly took the treble hooks off the bait and just watched as cast after cast they were just crashing out of nowhere to grab this bait. I easily could have caught 25 bass in 35 casts.

So I would argue That this bait is not a fluke and I will be quickly purchasing more. I love to fish buzzbaits and I love to fish Manns 1- crankbaits. This is like the best of both worlds. This bait is pretty idiot proof too. Its not like a buzzbait that requires that you reel at a precise pace to keep the lure afloat.
Or like a spook that requires you to walk the dog. You just reel. 

This may sound like an add but I swear im just so blown away at the results from this lure that I wanted to share. Maybe its just a coincidence and the fish are amped up to feed after the spawn and this lure fit the bill. Even if that is all it is I can't imagine a more fun lure to fish. If you have fished this bait or any similar wakebaits I would love to hear about them.


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.Always lookin for new baits.

Jeff.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Great post! I will be picking some up shortly.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I normally use the Storm Subwarts but have wanted to pick up one of Mann's wake baits. Hang on to that particular one though. Even though that one catches fish like crazy you may pick up one that is identical in color and find you aren't as successful. It might be the noise or vibration but some crankbaits just seem to be tuned perfectly and catch more fish then others.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I tried it again today at a very heavily overfished pond and still managed to pull a few small ones. Im sure that all the baits are going to run very similar and this isnt some magic bait because the action changed a bit when I took the hooks off of it and the fish still loved it.

The color im using is called "texas sunrise"

Theres a video of the bait in action here.
http://inshorefan.com/tv_play.asp?id=109


----------



## ddomin (Jan 14, 2008)

That looks awsome! I'll try one out later on today.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah ive since continued to use this bait when the conditions are right and the shallow fish just love this lure. Got a 20 inch female that rocketed from at least 10 feet away to hit this thing. Right in the middle of the day under overcast skies in 2 ft of water.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It looks like a nice bait.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Where you get this bait at Big Joshy? Looks like I need some.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been looking for this bait everywhere up here where I live and have yet to find it,looks like I will have to order it online.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought mine at a dicks sporting goods. It was on an endcap with some other new manns cranks. Ive seen in in a few different dicks. Though they only had 4 colors. I would order online and pick up a few. The natural bluegill color looks like a winner and then a brighter one like texas sunrise that I have has not dissapointed at all. If you really want color selection there are some that are painted in saltwater colors with saltwater hooks though so you would have to change them.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What part of the state are you from? I stopped in at two Dicks today neither of them had any Mann's baits. Does Gander carry this? I know I could order one online but I just hate paying for shipping. Worst case I'll be at a Cabelas in a month, but I'd like to pick one up before then.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

They are in the columbus stores.

I picked up the bluegill color today and it was on sale I think 20% off. Only set me back 3.40 something. 
Promptly took it over to a couple of ponds and caught a few on it.
Caught more bass though and a 4lber on a baby 1- though so this is not the be all end all of baits.
just a nice topwater option for big fish in the shallows.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

archman said:


> I know I could order one online but I just hate paying for shipping.


Nowadays it is much cheaper to pay the shipping than drive to the store and back. Also you avoid sales tax on most items. Might not matter on a crankbait, but I ordered my fishfinder from the internet and saved over $60 in sales tax alone.

back to the thread, I might pick one of these up for the ponds. They look like they are fun to fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bassnpro, I will definitely agree that driving around from store to store is more expensive than paying shipping. Fortunately I was on the road for my job and didn't have to go out of my way.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Picked of 5 at dicks. 3.38 a piece and line plus used coupon and cost 13.46. Heck thats cheaper than shipping alone,lol


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

5 huh wow!
I hope your not dissapointed. I know im not.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

I picked up one today at the Dick's on Sawmill. $4.49. Didn't get a chance to try it out yet, but it looks good.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I had a buddy who was coming up from Columbus pick me up a couple. He doesn't know anything about fishing, and got me the wrong thing. He got me the baby-1. He tried to tell me the Waker Elite dove 4 feet. Any thoughts on the baby-1?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

baby 1- is the best shallow water crank out there IMO. Ive caught over 1000 fish on them I bet. Awesome bait for gettting reaction strikes from fish around shallow cover. Fish it fairly quickly with slight pauses in the retreive. 
Caught about a 4lber last week on a white and chartruse one. NOT AT ALL a bad thing to get some of those. You will probably get more action on that bait than the waker if we are talking #s of fish.

your friend probably got the waker mixed up with the C4. Its a deeper diving crank that runs to 4 ft and is meant to be crashed into things to elicit a strike(crashbait) The body styles are pretty much the same. The waker packaging says that it only dives 1-3" . I wonder how many people look at that and assume it means 1-3 feet. But at least at the top it spells out 1-3 inches.


Fished for about half an hour this morning at a pond and caught only one bass on my first cast with the texas sunrise waker. Nice 18 incher. I had 4 other hits but none of them connected.


----------

